# Becoming Mrs D Oct 21st 2017



## MummaBear92

:happydance: Planning to marry my amazing fiance on October 21st 2017 :happydance: 

going to use this to keep track of ideas and what we have planned :cloud9:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Following :)


----------



## mariapope

Best wishes, i also want to marry


----------

